# Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert



## Lure (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle Bellyfreaks,
ich habe mir soeben ein Outcast Fiah Cat 4 bestellt und kann es kaum mehr abwarten es einzuweihen.

Hat jemand von euch schonmal einen E-Motor an ein Bellyboot gebaut oder irgendwelche Erfahrungen ob dies überhaupt machbar ist?

Nicht, dass ihr jetzt meint ich wär zu faul (obwohl :q )...nee aber der Gedanke geht mir einfach nicht aus dem :q  Kopf. Um doch größere Entfernungen schneller zu überbrücken wäre das schon klasse...#6  #6 und mein Basteltrieb ist nicht aufzuhalten...:q 

Gruß Lure


----------



## bernie1 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Schau mal unter 
http://www.m-b-meeresfischen.de/bellyboat.htm
Petri Heil 
Bernie1


----------



## karpfenwuerger (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Ich denke mal nicht das es funktioniert. Wenn dann nur mit einem kleinen Elektromotor.


----------



## bernie1 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Jedes Boot hat eine Funktion so auch ein Bellyboot.
Wenn mit Motor (elktro= Batterie Benzin= Tank) dann auch eins wo ich diese Sachen unterbringe.
Auf jeden Fall nicht ins Bellyboot.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Lure (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hi bernie1,
ich denke nicht unbedingt, daß es mit einer geeigneten Konstruktion nicht möglich ist, wenn das Bellboot großgenug ist. Die von dir angesprochene Unterbringung des Equipments muß natürlich angepasst sein, sonst hat es wirklich keinen Zweck.

Grüße Lure

Catch&Release


----------



## Smallmouth (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hallo Lure ,

fahre auch ein Fish Cat 4, das Problem bei diesem Boot ist , daß es keine Querstange 
als Verbindung der beiden Schläuche hat .
Dadurch neigen sich die Schläuche durch dein Koerpergewicht  nach innen . Ich habe mir 
fuer die Ostsee ersteinmal,eine Querstange gebaut auf den Binnenseen fahre ich ohne Stange , aber mit Plexiglasscheibe unter den Sitzpolstern , dies stabilisiert einwenig.
Ich hatte sowas auch schon mal vor , bin dann aber davon abgegangen , weil einfach das Gewicht von Motor und Baterie auch bei der kleinsten Ausfuerung min. 20 kg betraegt. Und du wirst es feststellen , dieses Boot ist zwar sehr robust , hat aber auch so seine Tuecken und mit Flossen so glaube ich besser zu fahren. 
Ich werde die ganze Sache mal mit einem Pontonboot ausprobieren.

Sag mal wo hast du das Boot bestellt und was kostet es in Deutschland?


----------



## Lure (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hi Smallmouth,
hab das Boot in den Staaten bestellt. Hab es allerdings noch nicht. Der günstigste Preis in Deutschland, den ich gefunden hatte ist 225 Euro.
Hab von dem Problem gehört...tritt es nur im Winter auf oder auch im Sommer? Habe gehört es soll damit zusammenhängen, daß das Volumen in der Kammer durch die Kälte abnimmet.
Gruß Lure


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hallo Bellybootmotrisierer,
mir fällt zu diesem Thema etwas anderes ein: Wenn ihr das Bellyboot motorsieren wollt, würde ich mich zunächst einmal erkundigen, was ihr nun daraus macht?? Wird dadurch
aus einer "Schwimmhilfe" (?) ein Boot??
Das hat dann Folgen. Lichterführung, Verkehrsregeln ... usw. wären sicherlich nur eine.


----------



## Lure (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hi Dolfin,
wenn es somit zu einen Boot definiert werden würde wäre das in meinem Fall kein Problem, da ich auch vom Boot aus fischen darf.

Was die Beleuchtung usw. angeht, gilt das laut Binnenschiffahrtsverordnung erst für Boote ab einer festgelegten länge und Motorisierung ab ich glaube 3,5 oder 4,5 PS, müsste nochmal wegen der Daten nachschauen, jedenfalls fällt das Belly meines Wissens nicht unter diese Verordnung.
Aber zugegeben hatte ich noch nicht über diese Definitionssache nachgedacht.

Grüße Lure


----------



## maxum (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hallo!!

Außerdem macht die Batterie das auch noch doll schwer zumal in den kleinen

nicht wirklich viel Power drin ist,wenn's denn wieder schwer ist willste 

nichtmehr mit den Flossen paddeln also nurnoch mit Batterie da kannste 

gleich ein richtiges Schlauboot nehmen,außerdem einen Propeller so nah an 

meinen Füßen nee das würde ich nicht wirklich wollen.

Viel grüße sven aus B.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hallo Lure,

natürlich fällt das Belly nicht unter diese Verordnung - solange es mit den Schwimmflossen bewegt wird. Wenn du einen Motor dran machst, ist es ein Maschinenfahrzeug unter 7m und unterliegt den entsprechende Pflichten. Wenn du das Ding auf dem Baggersee eures Vereins bewegst, mag das egal sein. Obwohl auch das
Ärger geben wird. Bewegst du dich allerdings innerhalb von Binnenwasserstraßen oder
auf See, dann hast du plötzlich ganz neue Pflichten. Zumindest mußt du dann ein Rundumlicht haben, beim Ankern einen Ankerball setzen usw. usw....


----------



## clava (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Moin Lure,

Kann maxum da nur zustimmen, die Batterie allein ist schon sauschwer. Trag die mal ans Wasser, wo Du mit Deinem Belly starten willst, da hast Du schon ganauso viel Energie verbraucht, als wärst Du den ganzen Tag mit dem Belly gepaddelt :q . Ich habe einen E-Motor und muss meine Batterie nur 20m weit zum Boot tragen, aber das reicht schon für lange Arme.

Ich würd's nicht machen, ist ja auch nicht gerade ein billiger Spass, den man mal so eben in der Ecke liegen lässt, wenn's nicht klappt.


----------



## gofishing (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Ich habe dieses Jahr in DD zwei BBte mit 2 PS Honda 4-Taktmotor gesehen. Der Motor wiegt 11 Kg, hält sich also in Grenzen.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr was das für ein Fabrikat war, auf jeden Fall BBte keine Pontons. Das BB hatte ein Rohrgestänge an dem ein Brett verschraubt war. Sah alles zuverlassig aus. Weiter als mit Flossen sind die beiden Kapitäne aber auch nicht rausgefahren. Schon mit halbem Gas hatten die eine ganz schöne "Reisegeschwindigkeit". 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## clava (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

geil, beim BB-fahren jetzt auch Spritgestank, was man sich so alles antun kann |kopfkrat . Auf alle Fälle leichter als ein E-Motor mit Batterie, und nachtanken geht in Seenot auch leichter als beim E-Motor :q


----------



## Lure (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Das mit den Benzinern wär auch nicht mein ding, zumal es sogar gefährlicher wäre mit der Schraube, aber es beantwortet meine Frage ob es möglich ist eine geeignete Konstruktion zu bauen.

Mir geht es allerdings nicht darum auf jedenfall mit E-motor zu fahren, aber zu wissen, daß es prinzipiell möglich wär ist nicht schlecht.

Finanziell wäre es kein Risiko es zu versuchen, da ich bereits einen Elektromotor mit Bleigelakkus zur verfügung hätte, also wäre nicht viel zu verlieren. Rundumlicht ist auch kein Problem allerdings würde ich nachts nicht fahren.

Das Gewicht der Akkus ist auf jedenfall ein Argument wenn man mit dem Eigengewicht schon den Großteil der Tragkraft ausnutzt.


----------



## Smallmouth (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hallo Lure ,

mein Gott dafuer hätte ich ja drei kaufen koennen .
Leider weiss ich nicht wie sich das im Winter verhaelt , da ich es noch nicht in der Kaelte gefahren bin , geht hier auch nicht weil dann das Eis stoert.
Wie gesagt wenn du ein bischen tueffteln und schweißen kannst ist das Problem mit der Querstange und dem Einknicken schnell geloest, auch fuer eine Halterung des Motors,
nur eine leitungsstarke Batterie und die Unterbringung wird schwierig.

Das Problem ist , wenn du vorher ein U oder V - Boot gefahren bist , ist dies eine ganz schoene Umstellung.

Aber sag mal wie ist denn nun der Preis in den USA mit Versand und allen anderen Kosten , wuerde mich mal neugirig machen.


----------



## clava (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*



			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lure ,
> 
> 
> Aber sag mal wie ist denn nun der Preis in den USA mit Versand und allen anderen Kosten , wuerde mich mal neugirig machen.


@ Kleinmund :q ,

das Fish Cat 4 kann man in Deutschland bei Rudi Heger Versand kaufen, kostet 249 Euronen. Rufst Du 08662-7079 oder schreibst Du email an rudi-heger@t-online.de. Habe mir dort das Super Fat Cat gekauft und hat alles gut geklappt.

@ lure

ich habe das Super Fat Cat, das ja noch etwas grösser ist. Selbst da wüsste ich nicht, wohin mit dem Akku, ohne dass das Ding extrem stört. Ausserdem ist ein Akku auch ein echtes Sicherheitsrisiko: Wenn das BB ein Leck hat sinkst Du wie ein Stein, da der Akku eine extrem höhere Dichte als Wasser hat. Die Schwimmweste, die Du bräuchtest, um Dich und den Akku über Wasser zu halten, dürfte dann recht gross ausfallen


----------



## Lure (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hi Smallmouth,
um deine Neugierde zu Stillen: kostet in den Staaten 139 Dollar. 

Jetzt darfst Du meine Neugierdestillen: Woher bekommst Du 3 Fishcat 4 für 225 Euro???

@clava:
Es stimmt schon, daß unterm Strich mehr Sachen gegen den Umbau sprechen, vor allem  wenns um Sicherheit geht.  Lösung wäre eine Zusätzliche Füllung der Tanks mit Styroporjugeln, die im Notfall genug Tragkraft haben...aber wenn man sich sehr viel arbeit machen würde gäbe es für alles ne Lösung.
Ich werde natürlich erstmal alles mit Flossen genießen...


----------



## clava (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*



			
				Lure schrieb:
			
		

> @clava:
> Es stimmt schon, daß unterm Strich mehr Sachen gegen den Umbau sprechen, vor allem wenns um Sicherheit geht. Lösung wäre eine Zusätzliche Füllung der Tanks mit Styroporjugeln, die im Notfall genug Tragkraft haben...aber wenn man sich sehr viel arbeit machen würde gäbe es für alles ne Lösung.
> Ich werde natürlich erstmal alles mit Flossen genießen...


Na denn viel Spass mit den Styroporjugeln :q , und viel Fisch beim "Flossenschlagen".


----------



## Smallmouth (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hallo Lure ,

die 139 $ Dollar kenne ich , ist der offizielle Preis bei Cabela's,
aber Cabela's oder Bass pro sind eben nicht alles auf dem amerikanischen Markt ,
mein Dealer hat das Fish Cat fuer 90 $ im Angebot gehabt , da habe ich natuerlich zugeriffen.Man kann natuerlich wenn man vorort ist besser die Preise vergleichen ,
auch fuer das hochgelobte Togiak wird  der Katalogpreis von 139 $ von einigen Haendlern noch unterboten , man muss wie gesagt zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein und dann lohnt sich das auch . transporet nach deutschland sind viel zu teuer , beide Boote lassen sich auf Koffermaße  verkleinern , das Togiak sogar noch mehr , da die Polster kleiner sind und es kein Rueckenpolster gibt.

Gruss aus Pitts.


----------



## Lure (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hi smallmouth,
hatte leider nicht die Gelegenheit selbst vor Ort zu Vergleichen. Das ist natürlich unschlagbar.
Wie heißt denn der Laden in dem Du deins gekauft hast?

Beste Grüße Lure


----------



## Smallmouth (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hi Lure ,

der Laden heißt Gander's Mountain , hat keinen Katalogversand und auch normalerweise die Bellyboote nicht im Program , war auch eine extra Bestellung .
Ich war selber vom Preis ueberrascht , aber wie gesagt das aendert sich 
immer mal , man muß ein Special ,wie die Amis immer sagen erwischen.
Bellyboote sind hier eigentlich sehr selten , ich habe mehr Bellyboote auf der Ostsee gesehen als hier auf dem Eriesee , was hier schon mehr betrieben wird ist das Driftfischen mit Pontonboote auf den Baechen und kleinere Fluessen.
Dann geht es meistens mit der Fliegenrute/Nymphe auf eine der Forellenarten hier.

Gruss


----------



## Lure (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

fliegen,


----------



## Zanderangler1 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Habe ein Outcast mit einem Minn Kota Maxumm 40T gefahren mit 65AH Batterie und einigem an Gewicht zusätzlich mit aufem Bellyboot gehabt! Das ging sehr gut und Tragkraft war kein Problem bis zu 200kg. Wenn willst kann ich dir Bilder zeigen von meinem Bellyboot. Das steht ausserdem auch zum Verkauf an, ist aber kein Billigteil.


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Moin..|wavey: worum geht es eigentlich wirklich in diesem Trööt?
Darum, ein BB mit Motor aufzupimpen, oder darum, bequemer schneller weiter zu kommen?
Fall eins ist natürlich mit genug finanziellem Aufwand, und handwerklichem Geschick relativ leicht zu lösen.
Wenn´s aber um´s zweite geht, dann ist dies nicht der Weg.
Mein Angelkajak wiegt 23 Kg Leergewicht, kostet 499 €komplett,
ich kann damit in einer Stunde ca. 10 Km paddeln (lockere Reisegeschwindigkeit, und absaufen tut das Teil wegen irgendeinem defekten Ventil, oder Haken in der Hülle auch nicht. Ach ja: bei derzeit 6 Grad Wassertemperatur sitze ich hoch und trocken. Übrigens wird mir smallmouth beipflichten, sind diese SOT Angelkajaks in den Staaten im MoMENT DIE MEISTVERKAUFTEN Angelboote. Und zwar so gefragt, dass Hersteller wie Ocean bestimmte Typen auf dem Europäischen Markt nicht mehr anbieten können, weil sie die nicht so schnell herstellen können, wie sie aus den Läden geschleppt werden.
Gruß

Piet


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hier, die gibt es in jeder Menge Ausführungen und kann man sich unters Belly schnallen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tauchscooter-Was...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Markus18 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

*Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert

Ich !!!!! :vik:

Im Werkzeugkoffer ist die Batterie, 11kg und reicht für 2,5 Std Fullspeed 3-4 std/km.

Fahre mit dem Motor zu den Hotspots und bewegen mich dort dann mit den Flossen vorwärts. Somit reicht die Batterie locker aus und man ist schnell am Platz.
*


----------



## Lure (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Hi Markus,
sieht gut aus. Was ist das für ein Motor? Sieht nicht aus wie der Minn Kota für die Außenboardermontage?
Haste das Schaltpanel selber gebaut?


----------



## DerFischfänger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Bei mir siehst so aus..
Bags Bags Ponton Boot mit Rhino VXR 54.
Muss noch alles etwas verfeinert werden..
Funktioniert aber super, reicht für ne Menge Spaß aufm Rhein.
Batterie hat 95AH-genug für 6-7h.


----------



## Lure (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

Moin Fischfänger,

damit gehst du auf den Rhein bei Bonn? Das ist nicht unmutig ;-)
Hast du den Motor an der Kiste befestigt??


----------



## DerFischfänger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*



Lure schrieb:


> Moin Fischfänger,
> 
> damit gehst du auf den Rhein bei Bonn? Das ist nicht unmutig ;-)
> Hast du den Motor an der Kiste befestigt??


Ja, ich bin mit dem Boot überall unterwegs, hab sogar schon en großen Wels damit auf em Rhein gedrillt.-geht alles. Natürlich halte ich dabei,soweit es geht, Abstand zur Berufsschiffahrt.
Ja der Motor ist hinten an der Kiste befestigt.Verstärkt hab ich die Kistenseite mit Holz.Die Kiste wiederum ist mit der Alu-Plattform verschraubt.


----------

